# Collarbone Recovery



## sk8mk (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello,

Unfortunately 6 and a bit weeks ago I slammed off a rail and managed to break my collarbone, but what made that worse was that I've got a trip to Austria for a week in the alps booked for 18th January. Once I broke it, the doctors just gave me a sling and said it would heal eventually, and every doctor has said they wouldn't recommend riding so soon, but for anyone who has been in this situation before, how long did you leave it before you rode again?

I've got movement back into my arm, but it can sometimes feel stiff and aches if I over-do any lifting/movement. I think this could be psychological pain rather than it actually causing harm though.

My x-rays are here,

November 22nd









December 19th









Final question, is there armor or something I could wear when riding that would protect the collarbone? I wouldn't be doing any jumps/rails just don't want to sit in the hotel looking out the window at all the powder!

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

2 months is plenty of time. I broke mine last year and started riding again three weeks later. Just take it easy and you'll be fine.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

I broke my collarbone last april after slamming my shoulder into a rock. It took forever to be totally pain free (like 3 months) but I was back riding after a few days once my arm was able to hang without pain. I dialed it back a bunch to make sure I wouldn't fall on it. I basically did everything I could to not impact that area if I knew I was going down. 

I was told that rest is the only thing that can heal it, unless the bone is out of place and bulging. Then you get surgery. 

I wouldn't sit out your trip if you can handle the pain. Especially if it will have been over 2 months since injuring it. And based on what you described you seem pretty healed up. I think bones only need like 6 weeks to heal generally. That stiffness/aching with over exertion lasted a while before it tapered off into nothing. Just be careful because your bone is prob still weaker than it should be.

NOTE: I am not a doctor but I play one on the internet...


----------



## sk8mk (Jan 7, 2014)

Cheers for the replies guys, I reckon I could go a whole week without falling (touch wood) if I just keep the riding quite chilled, but it only takes one wrong move I guess. Did either of you slam whilst it was still healing? Thats my biggest concern is falling over again. Have another trip to the fracture clinic two days before I fly out so can get a doctors opinion as well.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I fell but never too hard. It hurt like hell, but I tried my best not to impact my right arm or shoulder and I never had complications.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

I broke my collarbone in September and I got back on the board on December 21st. My break was WAY worse then what your's is. DO NOT MOVE YOUR ARM. Do not take it out of the sling unless showering. Take a calcium supplement everyday. I was a dumb ass and it delayed my healing. Just chill on it and it will heal.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

worst case is it might become a malunion meaning the bone will not heal close to what its supposed to be, which means you will probably need surgery soon but it really all depends. mine was a clean break and although it didnt heal completely like how its supposed to be (small overlap, slightly shorter), but its barely noticeable and not affecting my range of motion.


----------

